# 4Runner and front hitch Question



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone ever put a front hitch for a fishing cooler/rod rack on a 4runner? Is it difficult? Do you have to remove anything or do any cutting?

Ken


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

WURK2FISH said:


> Nope!
> 
> Git'r done!!!


No cutting needed that is.....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

WURK2FISH said:


> No cutting needed that is.....


Is it something that I can just bolt on? Thinking on trying to do it myself. Since I cant get up to you in NJ. Also may try to make my own rack. I am certified in stick, mig and tig welding.....just been a few years since I last welded. Actually last time I did any welding was on the carrier coral sea when it was in norfolk for some repairs sustained in a hurricane she has been decommissioned so that should tell you how long ago that was.  

ken


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Is it something that I can just bolt on? Thinking on trying to do it myself. Since I cant get up to you in NJ. Also may try to make my own rack. I am certified in stick, mig and tig welding.....just been a few years since I last welded. Actually last time I did any welding was on the carrier coral sea when it was in norfolk for some repairs sustained in a hurricane she has been decommissioned so that should tell you how long ago that was.
> 
> ken


Hey Ken!

You need to fabricate your receiver tubes(steel) under the truck and the unit will bolt-on where your tow-hooks go. You'll need (4) fine-thread bolts to do so...most of the Toys and Nissans only come with (1) tow-hook....the dealer can order your additional (2) you'll need to cmplete it....you'll need the steel material, chopsaw,grinder, drillpress, 11/16" final bit size to accomodate a 5/8' receiver locking pin etc., etc. to complete the job....

Git'rrrr done!!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey Ken*

I can only help you if you call me. I have sent 2 pms. here is my number 757-362-1899.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, call Eric. He put a rack on my '05 Runner.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a welder here in Va. beach that can custom build you anything you want for your vehicle, whether stainless or aluminum  . He is very reasonably priced and does awesome work. If interested contact me @ Cell (757) 619-4060

Galen...aka...TugCapn

He did custom kayak rack for my 06 Tacoma that fits in my rear receiver


----------

